# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  "Щит Союза-2011" Приволжский, Ашулук

## An-Z

В период с 16 по 22 сентября на полигоне «Ашулук» (Астраханская обл.) состоялось совместное применение общевойсковых соединений и частей ВВС и ПВО вооруженных сил России и Белоруссии (при участии частей ВС Украины и Казахстана) в рамках совместного оперативного учения «Щит Союза-2011».

----------


## BSA

> В период с 16 по 22 сентября на полигоне «Ашулук» (Астраханская обл.) состоялось совместное применение общевойсковых соединений и частей ВВС и ПВО вооруженных сил России и Белоруссии (при участии частей ВС Украины и Казахстана) в рамках совместного оперативного учения «Щит Союза-2011».


фото для агитки МО...тема авиа не расскрыта :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

Летные экипажи в соответствии с планом боевого применения на учении вели воздушный бой, наносили удары по наземным целям со свободного маневра, а также осуществляли авиационную поддержку высадки воздушного десанта.

----------


## An-Z

> фото для агитки МО...тема авиа не расскрыта


Понимаю, зудит, такое событие проплыло мимо... а потерпеть никак? :Biggrin:  
Всё таки проглядеть 40Гб фот и как то их логически выстроить и сопроводить какими то каментами и выложить потребует времени. Думаю за недельку справимся!  :Wink: 
В этот раз пресс-служба МО РФ и "ответственные лица" на местах  оказали полное содействие нашей работе на этих учениях, за что им огромная благодарность выраженная в том числе в таких вот "агитках".

----------


## An-Z

В воздушном пространстве над районом боевых действий действовали истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34, фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-24М, дальние бомбардировщики Ту-22М3, а также истребители Су-27 и МиГ-29 ВВС России, Белоруссии и Казахстана.

----------


## An-Z

Во время активной фазы учений в воздушном пространстве над полигоном находилось 106 летательных аппаратов из них около 70 работало с аэродрома Приволжский. Было задействовано три типа БПЛА, но мне удалось "засечь" лишь два..

----------


## Антон

А что это за такие интересные боевые порядки? Или это просто "эффектный пролёт" перед журналистами?

----------


## muk33

> Летные экипажи в соответствии с планом боевого применения на учении вели воздушный бой, наносили удары по наземным целям со свободного маневра, а также осуществляли авиационную поддержку высадки воздушного десанта.


А заодно,увы,  убили одного солдатика и ранили другого. http://www.province.ru/astrakhan/new..._pogib_soldat/

----------


## An-Z

Это конечно не боевые порядки, а демонстрация слётанности и скорее для себя, так как журналистов на аэродроме не было вовсе. Для себя мы назвали полёты таких формаций "асимметричный ответ ВВС на расформирование пилотажных групп" :Smile: 
Завершающий блок фоток...

----------


## MAX

А не в курсе, кто летал на Ми-28 и Ка-52? Торжок?

----------


## An-Z

> А заодно,увы,  убили одного солдатика и ранили другого. http://www.province.ru/astrakhan/new..._pogib_soldat/


Сомневаюсь, что это произошло намерено. Роковое стечение обстоятельств..

----------


## maxik

Андрюха! Супер!

----------


## An-Z

> А не в курсе, кто летал на Ми-28 и Ка-52? Торжок?


На 28-х экипажи 387АвБ, на 52-х Торжок..

----------


## kfmut

Андрей, спасибо за фотографии! 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, чьи такие 29-ые в сером/темно-сером камуфляже? И фотография усиливающих накладок на килях покрупнее может быть имеется?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## muk33

> Сомневаюсь, что это произошло намерено. Роковое стечение обстоятельств..


Да никто вроде не говорил, что намерено. Конечно стечение. Но, думаю, об этом не стоит молчать... Хотя по работать по полигону ЗАПРЕЩЕНО, если на его боевом поле находятся люди. Либо кто-то нарушил это правило, либо кто-то сработал не по полигону.

----------


## F378

о .на одной из фоток наш белорусский колхозный БПЛА . наверное 927-го истребительного 

а также непонятно почему на ил-76 один движок отличается от остальных ???

----------


## AndyK

> чьи такие 29-ые в сером/темно-сером камуфляже?


Раньше липецкой БХ были, а сейчас астраханского Центра, наверное

----------


## Pilot

> Да никто вроде не говорил, что намерено. Конечно стечение. Но, думаю, об этом не стоит молчать... Хотя по работать по полигону ЗАПРЕЩЕНО, если на его боевом поле находятся люди. Либо кто-то нарушил это правило, либо кто-то сработал не по полигону.


Бойцы решили сделать красивый кадр  :Mad:

----------


## An-Z

> ... Но, думаю, об этом не стоит молчать... Хотя по работать по полигону ЗАПРЕЩЕНО, если на его боевом поле находятся люди. Либо кто-то нарушил это правило, либо кто-то сработал не по полигону.


Собственно никто об этом и не умалчивает. По данному факту ведётся следствие, работает прокуратура. 




> ... а сейчас астраханского Центра, наверное


так и есть

----------


## An-Z

Сегодняшний пост будет посвящён вертолётам - такое одновременно взлетающее количество вертолётов видел впервые в жизни... Движуха была, только успевай поворачиваться да ловить момент..

----------


## An-Z

Новое поколение боевых...

----------


## An-Z

> Андрей, спасибо за фотографии! 
> .... И фотография усиливающих накладок на килях покрупнее может быть имеется?


Пожалуйста, спасибо всем за добрые (и не очень:)) слова! Накладку спецом не фотал,есть только такой кадр. Примерно такая же накладка и на внутренней стороне килей

----------


## muk33

> о .на одной из фоток наш белорусский колхозный БПЛА . наверное 927-го истребительного


 А на другой израильский (совхозный?)  :Biggrin:

----------


## kfmut

> Раньше липецкой БХ были, а сейчас астраханского Центра, наверное





> так и есть


Спасибо! Не думал, что у нас ещё 9-12 где-то летают.




> Накладку спецом не фотал,есть только такой кадр. Примерно такая же накладка и на внутренней стороне килей


И ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## Serega

Отличные фоты, Андрей!

порадовал кадр "су-34 и фотоманьяки"  :Biggrin: , а также то, что самолю не пожлобились и дали 2 ракетки х-29.

В то же время, обидно за миг-29, которые по внешнему виду просто страшно изношены. Совсем забили на самоли. А ведь там были одни из самых поздних, "экспортных" 9-12.

И еще верх жлобства - замалевать эмблемки на су-25СМах. И ведь жеж краску нашли! Дизреспект.

И еще я не понимаю, зачем су-27см тарить нурсами. Смысл тогда в перебадяжении его в СМ? 

И кроме того, не дают ракетки РВВ-АЕ. Что имхо не годится.

Но репортаж удался. Жаль мало камуфла. Я рассчитывал что наскребется хоть один приличный казах. Ан нет. Ну ничо.

----------


## Serega

> Спасибо! Не думал, что у нас ещё 9-12 где-то летают.


 - тю. Так в Домне они еще есть. Хоть и мало.

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо, Сергей! На Су-34 много что вешали, но самая "мощная" подвеска у  них в нашем присутствии состояла из 2хКАБ-500 и одной ОФАБ-250Ш, мечты что ими загрузят все МБД так и остались мечтами...
Что же касается МиГ-29, то не все они в таком "убитом" состоянии, есть и свежекрашенные, но увы без камуфла... В этом смысле радуют белорусы, внешний вид их МиГ-29 безупречен..
А каких "казахов" ты хотел? Су-27 летали со своей территории, Ми-8АМТШ могу порадовать разве что))) Остальную матчасть придётся годик подождать, у нас есть предварительная договорённость с пресс-службой МО Казахстана о работе на их основных аэродромах, доживём-увидим..

----------


## Serega

> Что же касается МиГ-29, то не все они в таком "убитом" состоянии, есть и свежекрашенные, но увы без камуфла...


 - вот серые я ваще не рассматриваю. Там нечего рассматривать.  :Biggrin:

----------


## GUMAR

Блин, жаль у нас не получилось с территории пофоткать, а ведь "могем"...
Не удержусь от оффтопа
Полеты на полигон в рамках "Центра-2011". Аэродром Шагол.
Су-34


Ставшие нашими Су-24М


Балтиморские Су-24М


Су-25 из Крымска(вроде бы?)


Су-25 Домна

Отсюда

----------


## An-Z

Раз речь зашла о МиГ-29, продолжу ими..

----------


## mariokrijan

Nice pictures!! Nice to see all those planes flying!!

Why they use 9-12, when VVS have many 9-13 aircraft stored?

----------


## Антон

> Nice pictures!! Nice to see all those planes flying!!
> 
> Why they use 9-12, when VVS have many 9-13 aircraft stored?


Planes Mig29 (9-12) in Russia remains very little

----------


## F378

все самолетки сидят на приполигонном аэродроме ?  аэродромчик то маловат.

----------


## Serega

> Раз речь зашла о МиГ-29, продолжу ими..


 - белорусы класс! Тока флаг неудачный и шрифт номеров.

----------


## An-Z

> все самолетки сидят на приполигонном аэродроме ?  аэродромчик то маловат.


Э... "все самолётики" сидят на разных аэродромах... по плану учений авиация дествовала с 6 аэродромов, не считая транспортной и "пассажирской" авиации...




> ...Тока флаг неудачный и шрифт номеров.


Серёж, это к МО РБ, они там на имидж обращают внимание, пиши развёрнуто.. какой флаг им выбрать и тем более шрифт)))))

----------


## kfmut

> Сообщение от Serega
> 
> ...Тока флаг неудачный и шрифт номеров.
> 
> 
> Серёж, это к МО РБ, они там на имидж обращают внимание, пиши развёрнуто.. какой флаг им выбрать и тем более шрифт)))))


точно-точно, "кое кто" давно обещал свой дизайн представить Обьясните про звезду (ОЗ)  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Planes Mig29 (9-12) in Russia remains very little


Very surprising.

----------


## Gnom

немног оживлю тему)))

----------


## Gnom

ещё немного

----------


## An-Z

Групповое фото зачотное, спасибо!

----------


## Chizh

Андрей, это стрельба с кабрирования или визуальные глюки от ракурса?

----------


## An-Z

Именно с кабрирования, такой же вид бомбометания с Су-24М прошляпил, с вертолётами проще..

----------


## Chizh

Да. Редкий момент. Тип НАР не знаешь случайно? Это не помеховые или еще какие специальные?
Еще в этом снимке странно то, что не видно факелов от двигателей НАРов.

----------


## An-Z

С-8, но тип не известен, точно не специальные БЧ, т.к. разрывы на земле наблюдались.. А по малопламенности давно заметил (два-три года), на стрельбах С-8 пламя практически отсутвует и мало заметно даже с борта не говоря уж о виде с земли..

----------


## AC

> С-8, но тип не известен, точно не специальные БЧ, т.к. разрывы на земле наблюдались.. А по малопламенности давно заметил (два-три года), на стрельбах С-8 пламя практически отсутвует и мало заметно даже с борта не говоря уж о виде с земли..


А как же тут?
http://pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/pic/000e3kfe

отседа:
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/80081.html#cutid1

----------


## An-Z

> А как же тут?....


Знал бы я верный ответ на любой вопрос, сидел бы в Думе...Всяко бывает, может у Ка-52 новые блоки и таким пламенем выгорает остатки консервационной смазки, а может ракеты "не той системы" ))))

----------


## F378

> С-8, но тип не известен, точно не специальные БЧ, т.к. разрывы на земле наблюдались.. А по малопламенности давно заметил (два-три года), на стрельбах С-8 пламя практически отсутвует и мало заметно даже с борта не говоря уж о виде с земли..


как  то криво НАРы  пошли ...  наверное не попал и получил двойку  :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

На учениях транспортная и специальная авиации действовала также очень активно..

----------


## maxik

ил 76-ые хохляцкие ? :))

----------


## An-Z

Не, все наши.. украинских самолётов при мне не прилетало...

----------


## maxik

как триколор интересно  выцвел в жовто-блакитний:)

----------


## Карабас-Барабас

Да, отличное мероприятие и отличные фото! Жаль, что не для всех...
А позвали бы, как на Тайгермит, приехали бы многие. Думаю от даже от сотни споттеров полигон не лопнул бы.

----------


## F70173

> Да, отличное мероприятие и отличные фото! Жаль, что не для всех...
> А позвали бы, как на Тайгермит, приехали бы многие. Думаю от даже от сотни споттеров полигон не лопнул бы.


лопнул бы... местные не знали как прибывшие экипажи размещать, а вы про споттеров говорите... Некому ими было бы заниматься просто напросто

----------

